# Camping In The Smoky Mountains



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

I am in the planning stages of our summer vacation to the Smoky Mountains. I have found two campgrounds of interest, Riveredge RV Park in Pigeon Forge and Smoky Bear Campground in Gatlinburg (leaning toward Smoky Bear). I would like to hear from anyone with camping experience in the Smoky Mountains with campground suggestions...pictures of campgrounds and campsites go a long way. We will be staying in our 26RS, hauling all five bikes, and be staying for about 6-7 nights. Timing will be late July.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

We really liked Twin Creek RV Resort in Gatlinburg and would go back again. Small campground so it's not crowded with lots of traffic. One of the cleanest campgounds we have ever been to.


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

We went down last summer (without the Outback) to just look over the campgrounds. We were considering renting or buying a year round space. We were very discourged by what we found. Most of the campgrounds pack trailers in like sardines. Opening the awning is almost impossible, in one case we found that we would not be able to open our rear bed slideout. Many of the campgrounds lack any type of pad, including gravel. You also want to watch out for campgrounds where you are right on a stream. A bad downpour can quickly turn that nice stream into a raging overflowing river. If you are going to be gone all day these campgrounds are ok. The problem down there is the high cost and availability of flat land. To be able to make a profit these places must maximize the number of trailers per square foot.
Sadly the hotels/motels/restraurants are in very bad condition also. Most look like they have had no inside or outside maint for at least 10 years or more.
I don't like to run the area down, but I thought I'd better put in my two cents. DO NOT go to the Pigeon Forge Red Lobster, my family and I were extremely sick (within a half hour) after eating there. The food was not worth the price either.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> We really liked Twin Creek RV Resort in Gatlinburg and would go back again. Small campground so it's not crowded with lots of traffic. One of the cleanest campgounds we have ever been to.


We stayed at Twin Creek last year. It was definetly the cleanest campground I have ever been to. 2 nice pools (one is a kiddie and is 1' deep). The downsides I saw were that you had to drive through Gatlinberg to get to the park which slows you down. The other big factor was the price!!!









However, paved pads, a patio area, a spotless bath house and everything kept up constantly. The sites were also of adequate length/width and driving around the campgroud was a piece of cake.


----------



## Amberbobmarley (Mar 3, 2010)

We rented a cabin just outside of Gatlinburg last October. We looked at many campgrounds in the week we were there but found nothing better than the National park. It has no electric or water but is in a beautiful area and generaters are allowed until quiet hours.(we are from Florida so anything with hills and shade is a tremendous plus). all the private campground turned us off pretty quick(parking lots with picknick tables). As for the Pidgeon Forge Red Lobster, well it was a Red Lobster!


----------



## MtnBikrTN (Mar 23, 2009)

We like Townsend, TN. It is know as "The Peaceful Side of the Smokies". It is very close to Cades Cove, which is the place to take your bikes. It is closed to cars on Saturday and Wednesday mornings and is only open to bikes, hikers, runners, walkers etc... For full hookups we like Treemont Hills. Get a spot on the river. The KOA isn't bad either. I liked it better when it was Little River Village. In the park Cades Cove and Elkmont are the places to go. No hookups or showers though. Might be good to try a night or two at one of these. I am biased though because I live in the same county as Townsend. Safe travels. MtnBikrTN


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

We stayed at Pine Mountain in Pigeon Forge. Very nice park and VERY clean. Great location, trolley service and you can use the facilities directly across the street at the Main Stay Hotel. Sites are a little close. We camped by the creek.

kevin


----------



## blue66 (Nov 26, 2010)

I have found that most if not all of the campgrounds in the Smokey Mts are way overpriced. When we go we stay inside the Park. The only problem with this is no running water or electricity, however, I think the camping experience inside the park far outweighs these inconveniences. I surely do wish that the National Parks would update their campgrounds just a little, is a place to take a shower too much to ask for?


----------

